# Raft Storage



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

river straps and a couple 2x6's will work


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Measure out your D-rings and put 3/8x2" lag eye bolts in your joists (might be with using a small nail to locate center of the joist

Then get some long straps (several short ones should work but a 20' strap works best) and wrap the loop near the buckle through the eye bolt. 

Run the straps through your drings and back up to the buckle

You should be able to hang from the end and pull the boat up a little at a time

Alternately you can use the ratcheting cargo straps from home despot


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd be tempted to try adding a 4x8 sheet of plywood to the eye bolts and 2x6s the guys mentioned above to spread the load and avoid pressure points.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

At the very least run the straps under the boat. While it would most likely be fine, suspending the boat by the d rings all winter is unneeded stress. i would go with 7 or 8' 2x4's with the 4" side vertical. Drill pilots and eye bolt outside of your boat width and lift her on up with your strap of choice. I would go with 3 boards but 2 would work. Inflate to shape but not tight. You may have to add a little air over the winter as the temps get colder. The spanning sheet of plywood or some more 2x's long ways would be less stress yet if you wanted to go the extra mile and would most likely avoid the sag you will get with dropping temps.


----------

